# Hutch at Zooplus



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Not a bad size hutch, dont like it being called "hutch and run" as it really needs a run added onto it but they are on the up for rabbit hutch sizes it seems, hopefully they will get there!

Outback Hutches: Outback Rabbit Hutch Castle with Run

*Heidi*


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

thats a nice one


----------



## trish7bunnies (Jul 16, 2010)

I saw this too, it isn't very high for a double tier hutch especially if that 110cm is to the apex and the upper level appears a lot smaller than the lower level.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Not keen if I'm honest, far too expensive for something that still isn't adequate without adding to it.
That apex design takes up a lot of useful space on the top level


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I Hate Zooplus!!!

I emailed them a while back about how poor their hutches are and got a really naff "I couldnt give a ****" response from them! 

Please dont buy a thing from them!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats sorta why I posted this Emzy, even if your reply was "we dont care" someone there is at least working the way up, its not perfect but surely even you can admit its better than what they have had on offer in the past! 
Unfortunately people will buy hutches from them whatever their attitudes, at least now they have a choice of a hutch which is a bit more suitable. 

I just think they deserve a small thumbs up for starting to make an effort, I hope they keep it up and keep improving the sizes and adding a proper sized attatched run.
Of course its far too expensive but people with that budget would just look for a hutch at that price, I'm sure there are smaller hutches at a similar price!
I think its all mad, much better to make them 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no they arent working their way up, they are looking at net profit, as usual, there is quite a big mark up on that hutch, and all the small horrid hutches they sell.

sorry but it is purely profit.....

and that hutch deserves no thumbs up, it is in all honesty, rank


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> no they arent working their way up, they are looking at net profit, as usual, there is quite a big mark up on that hutch, and all the small horrid hutches they sell.
> 
> sorry but it is purely profit.....
> 
> and that hutch deserves no thumbs up, it is in all honesty, rank


Yep I agree, they will get a thumbs up from me when they stop selling inadequate housing (across the board not just hutches) full stop, but I doubt that will ever happen because as far as they are concerned the hutches are fit for purpose :mad2:


----------

